

New Financing Values Twitter As High As $7 Billion  - Shenglong
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052702304803104576428020830361278.html

======
gte910h
There is no reason to assume the value of something is Investment/percentage
of ownership.

"Valuations" are so high because there is nothing correlating them to eventual
market cap (which is what people act like they are).

This is doubly true with the liquidation preferences, etc that VC/Investors
get.

